# hi



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi. My name is Daisy. I have 3 mice right now. SkippyJonJones my only male and he's a handsome black boy. I have Jezebelle an albino from my friends litter, and Tiptoe, or Tippy for short, who is brown with tan patches. I came here because I'm obsessed with my little mice I have so many questions to ask and I want to tell all my mouse stories  but anyway hi.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
Are you in the uk?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm in Wisconsin! The U.S.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome Daisy.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

And I meant to say that Tippy was white with tan patches! Oops


----------



## southerngirl061 (Jul 24, 2012)

:welcomeany

We love pictures!!!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll put some up!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

This is Tippy with Jezebelle in the back.








This is Tippy again








This is Jezebelle








And this is both of the little suckers pooping on my couch!








I dont have any pics of SkippyJon. He lives at my dads house right now.
Sorry they're kind of blurry mice do not like to sit still. (and my camera sucks!)
Also, Tippy might be pregnant because of my dad being stupid last week and putting her in the wrong cage with SkippyJon!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------

